

Ask HN: Is this a sign the tech bubble is about to burst? - sixQuarks

Fab.com went from being valued at $1 billion a year ago to a rumored sale of only $15 million this week.   $150 million in investor money gone poof.
======
valarauca1
I really don't think the tech bubble will burst. What we are currently
experiencing is a new normal. The Dot Com boom was far before its time. But
the current platform diversification and the number of devices, and
penetration of the internet the average number of internet connected devices
consumers have has expanded greatly since the 90's.

With previous tech booms they failed because they over valued a non-existent
market. In 1997 only 18% of American has internet access, today its >84% [1]

TL;DR the last tech crash happened when less then half Americans had internet
access, that's doubled. And connections speeds have increase nearly 100x since
then.

[1] US cenus data
[http://www.census.gov/prod/2013pubs/p20-569.pdf](http://www.census.gov/prod/2013pubs/p20-569.pdf)
and well a few directories above that is the 2012 data.

------
dylanhassinger
No this is a sign that the Groupon clone bubble bursted

